# Lordstown Meet 2015 Hotel Accomodations



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Is this the hotel we were at last year?

Did you try country inn and suites? Oil burner stayed there last year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Same hotel. The Country Inn and Suites is pricy but really nice. If I were going solo I'd stay at the Best Western but with my wife we wanted a better hotel.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Theyre still good but space is limited. I went with the best of all options available.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I have 20 rooms reserved. I can add more anytime. I already made my reservation.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Is this the hotel we were at last year?
> 
> Did you try country inn and suites? Oil burner stayed there last year.


Tomko............. it was comfort inn where I stayed an I booked my room last night 88 dollars if your a aarp member or a senior 60 plus.
they have a pool outside an a exercise room plus hot breakfast. it was in the same area as the other motels.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey everyone! Unfortunately this year I will not be able to attend as of June 13th is my 18th year wedding anniversary. I hope everyone has a great time and please take lots of pictures!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

We'll miss ya! Enjoy your anniversary!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just booked at the Best Western. Country Inn was $35 more a night - and no one answered the telephone at the Comfort Inn.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any chance on checking on Hampton Inn next door to the Best Western? I think Sunline stayed there last year. Plus they have an indoor pool. 

Best Western was nice last year (thats where I stayed) but I felt bad for the front desk girl scrambling to get breakfast open since the person that was suppose to do it didnt show up to work.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

They only have a few rooms available and they're way more expensive. He had to call to get one.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

FYI...I just booked a room through Venere.com® | Hotels, B&B, Vacation Rentals: Hotel Deals and Reviews and used coupon code: CJ10VEN to save 10% off. 
I got a: Standard Room, 1 King Bed with Sofabed, Non Smoking, Refrigerator & Microwave Sale.

Total was $91.48/night + tax for a total of $213.46 for two nights.

The initial post is a great deal, but if you want a king size bed and even cheaper rate, try Venere. Under special requests, I asked to be placed near the rest of the Lordstown meet people.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

Just reserved my room for June 11th-13th. Counting down the days!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Agent_Orange said:


> Just reserved my room for June 11th-13th. Counting down the days!


Agent_Orange - Thats a phuqd name lol


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

yeah...couldn't think of anything when I joined lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Reserved! (at the BW)


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Reservation made, but at the Sleep Inn.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Any chance on checking on Hampton Inn next door to the Best Western? I think Sunline stayed there last year. Plus they have an indoor pool.
> 
> Best Western was nice last year (thats where I stayed) but I felt bad for the front desk girl scrambling to get breakfast open since the person that was suppose to do it didnt show up to work.


I just gave Hampton a call to see if they had anything open up for Friday night, hoping I didn't have to move hotels after all. Turns out they did! They had one of the wedding parties drop out, so they have space. No double queens left, but there are 12 king rooms left for those two nights (Thurs & Fri). Rate went down too, now $134.10/night.

So I'm officially in for both nights at Hampton.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to book a hotel I am probably gonna do it tonight with the wifey. I just got final approval for fri sat off


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Just booked at the Best Western for June 11th, no problems. Only staying the one night because the wife and I are going to visit the National Air Museum in Dayton, OH before we head home, so we'll be staying near there Friday night. Will visit the Dixie Drive-In while near there also (we do have one in Flint we visit frequently).


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Booked for 2 nights at the Best Western. Nothing like leaving things to the last minute


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just as a heads up for others, some of us are staying at the Motel 6. It's a lower end hotel than Best Western, but it's nearly half the price and is a chain hotel in the same town. Just in case people are debating not going because of the cost of the hotel.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I booked my hotel last night lol 59 bucks a night at the comfort inn


----------

